# Re-Dying old t-shirts



## wild-i-bill (May 7, 2008)

Hello,

I have some old faded black cotton t-shirts that are fav's of mine.

I had assumed that I'd be able to just stick them in some black dye to bring back some color to them, but after reading a little on here, I wonder if its much more difficult then that.

1. Is there a particular dye that would work well for this?
2. Is there a process that I'd need to put the t-shirts through after dying to get the dye to stay and not bleed?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I apologize if this is not the proper forum for this thread.

Thank you kindly


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Bill,
You may want to go to a fabric store/craft store that sells fabric dyes and ask the sales person to recommend you a dye that will work the best. Depending on a kind of fabric dye there are different tricks for color fastening - like adding some salt or vinegar into your dye solution (should be explained on a packet of dye)

Dye-sublimation is a process of full color digital printing on synthetic fabrics and polymers, so you are right - the question of fabric dyeing for cotton will get lost here. You may want to try re-posting in a different section of the forums.

Good luck with it!


----------



## wild-i-bill (May 7, 2008)

Thank you very much for taking the time to offer those suggestions. 

I'll hit up the fabric store tomorrow and will re-post this in a different thread right now.


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

Try Dharma Trading company on line. They are a great company and they have the best dyes. (procion) for cotton.
Gwen


----------



## wild-i-bill (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Gwen

Will check them out right now....


----------

